# Ressources francophones ?

## Mr. T.

Bonjour ! Avez-vous des attentes (des suggestions) par rapport aux ressources francophones ? 

Je prévois de "fédérer" une équipe de traduction pour le wiki. 

En effet, on a quelques traducteurs francophones mais peu sont actifs ou alors s'impliquent ponctuellement. 

En ce qui concerne la traduction, l'idéal serait de partager des ressources et former un esprit d'équipe pour faciliter la traduction. 

Je ne connais pas bien MediaWiki mais j'ai pensé à créer un compte utilisateur sur le wiki Gentoo afin de représenter l'équipe de traduction francophone.

Ce serait bien que le compte ait une forme symbolique, un peu comme Tux, le manchot ou Larry la vache, et fasse penser à la culture francophone.

----------

## kortex39

Ton projet m'interresse... ton equipe est deja formé ou non?

----------

## Mr. T.

En fait, ce sera une association plutôt qu'une équipe (pour être juste). L'aspect cohésif sera plus ou moins fort selon l'engagement (la participation) des personnes. 

Actuellement, le groupe de traducteurs n'est pas encore formé : je prévois d'échanger avec les traducteurs francophones pour connaître leur souhait de s'associer. 

En effet, on peut devenir traducteur des articles du wiki et faire ses traductions indépendamment des autres. Toutefois, il faut savoir que n'importe qui n'a pas

les aptitudes ou les compétences pour devenir un bon traducteur. Il faut notamment avoir une bonne maîtrise de la langue française, aimer l'expression écrite, 

prendre le temps nécessaire, progresser, etc. Je pense que les points essentiels seront l'entraide, l'apport d'informations utiles pour aider les traducteurs, 

l'obtention d'une traduction fidèle et attrayante (pour les utilisateurs et les traducteurs). Ce serait chouette que l'on puisse conserver le style d'expression 

des participants ou d'avoir un style d'expression qui en résulte !   :Very Happy:  L'idéal serait que le résultat produit en commun soit meilleure que les traductions prises individuellement.

Je vous tiens informé !Last edited by Mr. T. on Sun Feb 12, 2017 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Je suis pas contre l'idee de faire quelques traductions occasionnelles (je ne saurais garantir une parfaite assiduite).

++

Gi)

----------

## Mr. T.

Ok, merci, guitou !

----------

## Mr. T.

Je souhaiterai mettre en commun les ressources de traduction. Une solution serait d'ouvrir un compte utilisateur "francophone".

Il faudrait qu'il soit évocateur et je pense que la mise en forme est importante. Une mascotte pour représenter figurativement l'équipe francophone de traduction serait plaisante.

Avez-vous des idées de mascottes ? Quelqu'un a-t'il des compétences en graphisme ? Il faudrait trouver un modèle de présentation pour le compte "francophone".

N'hésitez pas à me faire part ou à faire part de vos idées !

----------

## m5b

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Ce serait cool d'avoir une équipe et des membres avec lesquelles on peut travailler. Mon job prends pratiquement tout mon temps mais je suis pas contre l'idée de faire des traductions occasionnelles. Ce serait cool si les membres les plus connaisseurs et actifs décident quelles sont les pages prioritaires à traduire. 

Moussab.

----------

## Mr. T.

Bonsoir à tous ! Bienvenu m5b !

Vous l'avez constaté, la participation va varier selon la disponibilité des personnes. Vous pouvez vous "inscrire" au groupe de traduction sur cette page.

J'ai tenté d'attribuer des fréquences de participation et "définir" des rôles : il faudra décider de leur utilité et de leur adéquation ! 

Je ne suis pas parvenu à envoyer les mails aux traducteurs francophones, par conséquent, je leur ai laissé un "commentaire" sur leur profil wiki !

Je pense qu'il serait pratique d'échanger, prochainement, sur le canal IRC francophone, pour fixer les objectifs, estimer les tâches à accomplir, les éventuelles règles à respecter, etc.

N.B : La page wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Help:Contents enseigne l'utilisation du wiki.

P.S : N'ouvrez pas de compte sur le wiki si vous prévoyez de traduire quarante lignes ! 

----------

## kortex39

Je peux mettre a contribution mon server irc ainsi que les autres services qui tourne sur mes serveurs pour vous permettre de vous structurer... nous avons aussi quelques personnes feru de gentoo et de libre qui serait heureux de mettre la main a la pate  :Very Happy:  n'hesitez pas si besoin

----------

## T0MuX

Bonjour,

kortex39 et moi meme (ainsi que 3 autres membres), faisont parti du Staff de la communauté ALFRA (ex-Freemind).

ALFRA a pour objectif principal de promouvoir le libre (logiciel & service) en apportant un maximum de support francophone, entraide interactive (IRC, XMPP), wikis, tutos, etc... nous avons pas mal de projet, notemment pod Diaspora, Movim, Mail (élaboration du projet, pas encore en test), espace de travail collaboratif (Agora, en cours de test !) et j'en passe. 

Cela fait maintenant 1 an que je suis sur Gentoo et kortex39 1 ou 2 mois, et nous nous étions dit que ça serait cool qu'on se penche sur le wiki/handbook Gentoo pour le traduire. Unissons nos forces ! Notre savoir et notre volonté !

Alfra vous invite alors sur son IRC afin d'en discuter de façon interactive (ou sur le canal IRC dont vous parliez tout à l'heure)

irc.freemind.ovh/6667 (6669 SSL)

pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'IRC cliquez simplement ICI

channel d'accueil = #Freemind

channel dédié linux = #linux (plus adapté pour le projet de traduction)

à très bientôt, par ici, ou par là, peu importe  :Smile: 

PS: j'ai cliqué sur le lien de helecho, j'ai voulu créé un compte malheureusement je suis pas sur Gentoo actuellement (au travail) je ne peux pas répondre à la question lol.

T0MuX - Alfra Staff et "futur traducteur wiki gentoo" :p

----------

## Mr. T.

Je suggère que l'on utilise les ressources de Gentoo ! Votre contribution via Alternative Libre Francophone est sûrement bénéfique ! 

Je vous souhaite une bonne continuation ! Toutefois, je pense qu'il est préférable de rester pragmatique et réaliser l'essentiel  (c'est-à-dire, traduire les articles du wiki).

En ce qui me concerne, je préfère contribuer à l'informatique libre localement (et non via un réseau informatique).

N.B : Il faudrait que l'on trouve un nom pour le compte wiki "utilisateur" du groupe de traduction ! Je ne souhaite pas qu'il y ait de dirigeant car je conçois notre 

collaboration comme une coopération entre personnes autonomes, volontaires, souhaitant s'entraider et produire une traduction de qualité. Dit autrement, 

on définit une organisation, une structure, mais on ne met pas en place de hiérarchie.

N.B : Je propose que l'on échange, sur un des canaux IRC "de Gentoo", le week-end de la semaine prochaine !

----------

## Mr. T.

Samedi 25 février 2017 entre 15h00 et 15h30, heure UTC ?

On échangera sur le canal #gentoofr du serveur irc.freenode.net :

choix d'un nom

échanger sur les souhaits et attentes des participants

définition des objectifs

Quels documents traduire ?

Comment faire une traduction ?

Comment traduire à plusieurs ?

Quels outils sont utiles pour réaliser une traduction ?

Comment créer une dynamique de groupe ?

Comment améliorer son expression ?

Comment apprécier (estimer) la qualité d'une traduction ?

détermination des rôles possibles

modalités d'échanges

----------

## leo-p

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai découvert Gentoo il y a peu de temps, je souhaiterai participer moi aussi ? Comment faire ? J'ai déjà fait quelque contributions à différentes pages du Wiki, mais ça serait plus simple de travailler en équipe...

Bonne journée,

Léo

----------

## Mr. T.

Bienvenu leo-p !

La plupart des traductions semblent être majoritairement réalisées individuellement, sans coopération. Il semblerait aussi qu'aucune organisation collective n'ai été définie.

L'activité de traduction du Wiki est multiple : la traduction (signifier, s'exprimer, remanier), l'organisation du travail de groupe, l'échange avec les divers participants, en autre ?

L'idéal serait d'obtenir une traduction de qualité et traduire les articles importants. L'activité la plus difficile est la traduction en soi. Il faut avoir une expression écrite compré-

hensible, attrayante (fluide, robuste : remaniable) et cohérente. On peut se baser sur la grammaire et les autres constructions du langage. Le vocabulaire est également important.

Actuellement, nous essayons de créer des modèles (templates) de traduction du Wiki, en reprenant les modèles de Wikipédia, et éventuellement aussi leur planification.

Mon souhait est de définir des procédés rendant la traduction intuitive et réflexive. L'intégration des attentes et la prévision me semble floue. On peut s'inspirer des autres

distributions Linux ou de projets de traduction collectifs existants. Le modèle de traduction de Ubuntu m'a particulièrement marqué (simple, complet, accessible).

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations

Le travail en équipe ou la coopération me semble indispensable, à cause de la quantité d'articles, du temps consacré, du recul nécessaire, et enfin, pour durer sur le long terme.

N.B : Il serait bien d'avoir une organisation similaire pour la traduction francophone et les traductions étrangères (russe, espagnole, italienne, coréenne, etc.).

----------

## Mr. T.

Bonjour !

Auriez-vous aimer recevoir les informations relatives à la traduction des articles du Wiki, localement, dans un paquet (a package)?

Les données seraient sûrement transmisent dans des fichiers au format XML (et le copyright définit par une licence libre).

Je pense que les utilisateurs pourraient ainsi contribuer effectivement (via un overlay, l'adresse électronique de l'équipe de traduction, [...] "l'agenda et le bloc-note de traduction").

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Avez-vous des suggestions ?

----------

## Mr. T.

Voici une "démonstration" !

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<wiki>

  <license="https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/"> 

  <glossary name="terminology">

    <maintainer></maintainer>

    <email></email>

    <entry name="aka">

      <term>A.k.a</term>

      <translation>alias</translation>

      <keywords>alias</keywords>

      <definition>Acronyme anglais de "also known as" signifiant "autrement appelé".</definition>

      <year>02/07/17</year>

      <from>Wikipedia</from>

      <web>https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aka</web>

      <note></note>

    </entry>

    <entry name="bootloader">

      <term>Bootloader</term>

      <translation>Chargeur d'amorçage</translation>

      <keywords>Chargeur d'amorçage, programme d'amorçage, programme de chargement</keywords>

      <definition>Programme initial permettant de charger le noyau du système d'exploitation lors de la mise sous tension 

         de l'ordinateur.

      </definition>

      <year>2014</year>

      <book>Grand Dictionnaire Terminologique.</book>

      <from>Office Québécois de la langue française.</from>

      <web>http://www.granddictionnaire.com/ficheOqlf.aspx?Id_Fiche=26529866</web>

    </entry>

  </glossary>

  <glossary name="fontconfig" url="https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fontconfig/fr">

    <maintainer></maintainer>

    <email></email>

    <entry name="application">

      <term>Application</term>

      <translation>Application</translation>

      <keywords></keywords>

      <definition></definition>

      <year></year>

      <from></from>

    </entry>

    <entry name="End user">

      <term>End user</term>

      <translation>Utilisateur final</translation>

      <keywords></keywords>

      <definition></definition>

      <from></from>

      <year></year>

    </entry>

  </glossary>

</wiki>
```

Il faudrait définir une structure XML standard.

----------

## El_Goretto

Salut.

Sans remettre en cause le bienfondé de ton initiative et ton enthousiasme qui font tous les 2 plaisir à voir, pense au fait que personne de sain d'esprit ne travaillera manuellement avec des fichiers XML en 2017  :Smile:  (déjà que de façon programmatique... enfin je me disperse). C'est bien trop pénible. Jette un coup d'oeil aux alternatives, il y a des choses bien plus sexy et pratiques à manipuler au quotidien (json, yaml, et tout ceux que je ne connais pas). Enfin, si c'est possible techniquement, hein  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr. T.

Saisir des mots sur un clavier n'est pas pénible ! Le XML est un langage facile à utiliser, est largement répandu et il permet sûrement d'effectuer des analyses. 

Je pense qu'il suffit d'utiliser un éditeur de texte puissant, ainsi, l'édition est appréciable.

Remarque : Je n'ai jamais utilisé XML, YAML ou JSON (pas suffisament). Du coup, je vais essayer d'utiliser XML mais si l'exploitation est inefficace alors j'utiliserai un autre moyen.

Merci, El Goretto, pour avoir exprimé ton avis !

----------

## Silentd

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir le message sur ma page de wiki, et je suis intéressé pour participer au projet de traduction.

Pour information, je me suis inscrit sur le wiki et j'ai demandé un rôle de traducteur afin de renforcer mes skills en anglais, 

donc je risque, certaines fois, de ne pas traduire correctement certaines expressions ou citations. 

Mais l'idée de se rassembler est attrayante. 

Je ne dispose pas d'un temps de fou. Beaucoup de travail et une vie IRL bien remplie. 

Si les "candidatures" sont toujours ouvertes, je serai ravie de vous rejoindre.

Mon nickname sur le wiki est: Snorky.

----------

## Mr. T.

Bonjour Silentd !

Il faudrait créer une nouvelle case dans le tableau de cette page. Je pense que les personnes ayant peu de temps disponible auront un rôle de relecteur et/ou de correcteur.

Nous avonçons lentement parce que nous avons peu de temps disponible et à cause des solutions techniques qu'il faut mettre en oeuvre (création de "Wiki Templates", usage du XML, ...).

Les nouvelles participations sont les bienvenues ! On suivra l'évolution de notre activité de "traduction" sur cette page puis sur cette page et enfin, probablement sur sur cette page.

Pour moi (idéalement), l'objectif essentiel de l'équipe de traduction, sera, de réduire les difficultés inhérentes à la traduction, favoriser l'entraide et améliorer la coopération.

Dit autrement, la traduction sera un moyen d'accéder à des [nouvelles] connaissances (la traduction n'est pas un but, en soi). Désolé, pour les redondances !   :Embarassed: 

 *Silentd wrote:*   

> [...] certaines fois, de ne pas traduire correctement certaines expressions ou citations [...]

 

On essayera de définir (exposer) les règles permettant d'éviter les emplois inconvenables.

helecho.

----------

## Silentd

Bonjour,

Je viens de me rajouter sur ta page de wiki. 

Avez vous en place un espace d'échange comme IRC ? Je suis présent sur freenode/#gentoofr et #gentoo-wiki. N'hésites pas à me contacter (Nickname Silentd).

J'aimerai pouvoir échanger avec toi afin d'avoir une ligne directrice de qui, comment, ou de quelle manière nous nous organisons.

----------

## Skippythekangoo

Salutations à toutes et à tous,

Je suis nouvel utilisateur de Gentoo, compagnons irc de kortex39 et T0MuX,

je serais interessé par le projet de traduction du wiki, mais en me posant plus en tant que relecteur (mes capacités de traducteurs sont assez limites...).

A bientôt...

----------

## Mr. T.

Bonjour, je vous informe que je quitte la "fonction officieuse" de coordinateur de l'équipe de traduction francophone du Wiki Gentoo. Mon profil Wiki a été mis à jour en conséquence.

Je suspend ma collaboration à l'activité de traduction mais je souhaite poursuivre cette activité pour un nouveau projet. Par conséquent, il est possible que je maintienne ma coopé-

ration avec les personnes participant à la traduction du Wiki Gentoo. Je reste à votre disposition jusqu'à la fin du mois si vous souhaitez échanger à propos de la traduction du 

Wiki Gentoo.

Cordialement,

helecho.

----------

